

Microsoft May Back Dell Buyout - rpm4321
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/01/22/microsoft-may-back-dell-buyout/

======
michaelpinto
I wonder if we might see Microsoft just buy a Dell or Nokia in the next few
years? If you told me back in the day that Oracle was going to one day buy Sun
(or that Google would get Motorola) I would have laughed at you, but I really
sense that tech landscape that I've known since the 80s and now 90s is about
to become unrecognizable.

